# Working in Spain



## Green191919 (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi Guys 
I am new to this page and I am looking for a bit of advice. I have spent a lot of time in Tenerife as my parents had a holiday home there, but now I am looking to make a permanent move to Tenerife but I am just trying to find out a bit of info. I am a qualified plumber in the Uk I also carry out a lot of handyman type work helping out my customers, I was wondering is the market swamped with british expat plumbers or is there room for 1 more ? And does anyone know what sort of prices the plumbers charge ? 
thank you
Lee


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Green191919 said:


> Hi Guys
> I am new to this page and I am looking for a bit of advice. I have spent a lot of time in Tenerife as my parents had a holiday home there, but now I am looking to make a permanent move to Tenerife but I am just trying to find out a bit of info. I am a qualified plumber in the Uk I also carry out a lot of handyman type work helping out my customers, I was wondering is the market swamped with british expat plumbers or is there room for 1 more ? And does anyone know what sort of prices the plumbers charge ?
> thank you
> Lee


Hi Lee

Is it just you, or do you have a family to support?


----------



## Green191919 (Apr 11, 2020)

I have my wife and 2 children to support.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Ufff!
What with Brexit making it more difficult for British people to come to Spain and Corona Virus atm, and the massive economic upheaval this is going to suppose for Spain, I'd say stay at home where you have access to benefits should you have problems and also you'll understand what's going on (assuming you don't speak Spanish), but I don't live in Tenerife and I'm not a plumber, so...


----------



## Green191919 (Apr 11, 2020)

Thank you for your response. I do see your point and will certainly take that on board. It obviously wouldn’t be for a while due to the virus and the fallout once it’s over, I think it’s going to take years before countries economies recover.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I don't know anymore than you but I can't imagine the prices being much different than the Spanish plumbers charge. Long term most expats are going to end up knowing somebody local and that will pull prices to that standard. 

You'd basically being offering

1) Language

2) Maybe doing a few things that are common in the UK but rare in Spain.

The first would only appeal to those that can't manage in Spanish. The second could be worthwhile but I've no idea what you can install/change that a Spanish handyman couldn't.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

One thing to remember is that although you might target English speaking customers, your suppliers and service providers would probably not speak English so well.
You would be well advised to at least learn some of the more specialized technical vocabulary to be able to order your equipment, supplies, etc. and remember also that officialdom, such as trade associations, technical standards, licence, tax returns etc. are also in Spanish.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Remember, also that most things in Spain require a licence which can specify what you are allowed/have to do.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I agree with everything said above.

Also you would need to register as self-employed (autonomo) and pay a national insurance contribution of around €300 a month in order to get health care for you and your family - even if you don't earn a single cent that month. 

Nice dream, but ... even in the best of times it would be very hard to make it come true.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Our local free papers are jam packed with plumbers and handymen offering their services. No job to small etc. There are many out of work builders, plumbers and electricians here who are willing to work for less than the going rate.

I suggest you spend the next couple of years, or until the world returns back to "normal" learning Spanish and a complete knowledge of the requirements and regulations for any employment and requirements for living legally here in Spain. 

Steve


----------



## Green191919 (Apr 11, 2020)

Thanks guys I really appreciate your feedback and you have definitely given me lots to consider. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> I agree with everything said above.
> 
> Also you would need to register as self-employed (autonomo) and pay a national insurance contribution of around €300 a month in order to get health care for you and your family - even if you don't earn a single cent that month.
> 
> Nice dream, but ... even in the best of times it would be very hard to make it come true.


Assuming we get round to leaving the EU in December this year, won't that make it difficult for UK citizens to come here to work?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Assuming we get round to leaving the EU in December this year, won't that make it difficult for UK citizens to come here to work?


Sure, it won't be as easy as it is now, but I've no idea about working visas etc never having had to use them.

Funny how a month ago virtually every post on here was about Brexit and I haven't seen a mention of it since.

The way things are now I can't honestly see the transition period ending on 31-12-20, can you?


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Sure, it won't be as easy as it is now, but I've no idea about working visas etc never having had to use them.
> 
> Funny how a month ago virtually every post on here was about Brexit and I haven't seen a mention of it since.
> 
> The way things are now I can't honestly see the transition period ending on 31-12-20, can you?


Ive just been having the same conversation with my Daughter. She said that, the news in Australia hasn't mentioned Brexit or the talks the Uk were having with Australia about a trade deal and relaxing visa's etc since the outbreak. 
When previously it was in the news every day.

I would expect the transition to be extended maybe to next April, although why can't they have Brexit talks via Skype? You don't need to be face to face. I know its not the top priority at the moment, but normal life has to continue (it seems to me that the cure is becoming worse than the cause)

As to the OP I doubt that it would be possible to make enough for a family to live on, as a Plumber and handyman these days. And going forward I don't think having a tidy garden or painted walls is important if you don't have a job or money.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Brexit talks have been taking place by video conference and Brussels and UK civil servants are working on the issue normally. The Times usually has reports on it in the hard copy. I think there is just a lack of interest with everything being about the virus.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-52208127


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Isobella said:


> Brexit talks have been taking place by video conference and Brussels and UK civil servants are working on the issue normally. The Times usually has reports on it in the hard copy. I think there is just a lack of interest with everything being about the virus.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-52208127


First it was Brexit, then it was Greta, now it's the virus....and if we're honest, not much to say about any of them. Once the basic themes have been picked over, it's just variations.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

OP

Teaching English as a second language is not really a job that supports very much. Also OP wants to go to Tenerife, would have thought the job opportunity even less there.

Plus, just to be a really negative nelly. Spain like elsewhere is about to head into a recession due to Covid 19. I certainly would not be moving at this moment in time and with Brexit thrown in


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> OP
> 
> Teaching English as a second language is not really a job that supports very much. Also OP wants to go to Tenerife, would have thought the job opportunity even less there.
> 
> Plus, just to be a really negative nelly. Spain like elsewhere is about to head into a recession due to Covid 19. I certainly would not be moving at this moment in time and with Brexit thrown in


Not that the OP has said anything about teaching English...


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Not that the OP has said anything about teaching English...


LOL
I replied to the wrong post.... apologies OP!


----------



## Dominic Lopecas (Aug 9, 2019)

Green191919 said:


> Hi Guys
> I am new to this page and I am looking for a bit of advice. I have spent a lot of time in Tenerife as my parents had a holiday home there, but now I am looking to make a permanent move to Tenerife but I am just trying to find out a bit of info. I am a qualified plumber in the Uk I also carry out a lot of handyman type work helping out my customers, I was wondering is the market swamped with british expat plumbers or is there room for 1 more ? And does anyone know what sort of prices the plumbers charge ?
> thank you
> Lee


If you are qualify plumber it makes not different where you are as longer as you can find customers to sustained yourself, for Gas or Electric certify works you must have a certificate number that it is issued with self employ and VAT number.


----------



## Dominic Lopecas (Aug 9, 2019)

Isobella said:


> Brexit talks have been taking place by video conference and Brussels and UK civil servants are working on the issue normally. The Times usually has reports on it in the hard copy. I think there is just a lack of interest with everything being about the virus.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-52208127


Forget about Brexit, if you are happy in Spain ge Spanish Nationality and your problems would be result, the UK government and People have no interest in EU so their is a strong possibility that the UK under pressure from EU will walk-away and nothing happen.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

> Forget about Brexit, if you are happy in Spain ge Spanish Nationality and your problems would be result, the UK government and People have no interest in EU so their is a strong possibility that the UK under pressure from EU will walk-away and nothing happen.


To apply for Spanish nationality, unless a citizen of a former Spanish colony, one must have lived in spain for at least 10 years.

Not a solution for some one thinking of moving to spain


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Juan C said:


> To apply for Spanish nationality, unless a citizen of a former Spanish colony, one must have lived in spain for at least 10 years.
> 
> Not a solution for some one thinking of moving to spain


Well England ( that became part of the United Kingdom ) could have become a Spanish colony back in 1588,
if the Armada had won !!
Therefore we could have been classed as 'a former Spanish colony' in an alternative historical timeline
and so ( might possibly have ) made the life of Brits living in Spain easier, going for Spanish nationality;
if also assume that the rest of history, including Brexit remained the same.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Williams2 said:


> Well England ( that became part of the United Kingdom ) could have become a Spanish colony back in 1588,
> if the Armada had won !!
> Therefore we could have been classed as 'a former Spanish colony' in an alternative historical timeline
> and so ( might possibly have ) made the life of Brits living in Spain easier, going for Spanish nationality;
> if also assume that the rest of history, including Brexit remained the same.


If the lunatics hadn't been in charge of the asylum and hadn't told packs of lies, it would have made the lives of Brits living in Spain a lot easier, too


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

By coincidence, having run out of more interesting reading material, I am half way though ‘A history of modern Britain’ by Andrew Marr: A christmas present from my son.

From what, in effect, he says, “If the lunatics hadn't been in charge of the asylum and hadn't told packs of lies“ in the referendum in 1975, the U.K. may have left then

NB. I am not expressing a view on whether U.K. should or should not leave the EU.


----------

